# M5 91/111 540 pto shaft to a 1000 pto



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried this on their M5-111, to change your PTO from a 540 to a 1000. The manual says you remove the keeper slide the shaft out and put the 1000 shaft in and install the keeper and change out the mode on your screen in the cab. Is it that easy. I am new to the tractor scene. I am trying to buy a hay conditioner but it requires a 1000 pto and the baler requires a 540.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yup. Point tractor slightly downhill so oil doesn’t come out.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Have you seen it done


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same procedure as Case as well, shafts are different lengths and the different length is probably what does the shifting.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

I’m going to go to the dealer tomorrow to ask about this and if they have the shaft buy it . I’m new to all of this and don’t really no what I’m doing lol so it’s going to be fun.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Homer....good luck and pay attention, ask about your SCV remotes and how they work, any other questions you may have while you're at the dealer. A lot of implements, perhaps your new mower, require the SCV to be in "float" mode


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

On my Case and NewHolland you just squeeze the snap ring type retainer and pull the shaft out and turn it around and re-install it. It has 2 different splines so YOU cant mix it up. 1000rpm has a fine toothed spline and the 540 is very corse only 6 teeth 21 on the fine I believe.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some older Kubotas that size there was a stripped down model with only 540 pto and you had to change the rear most casting on the tractor but all the m5 should have the 2 speed box already. It’s easy to tell as the 540 only models have no circlip. I had to buy the 1000 shaft for my m120 as it was missing, lucked out and found a used one. Most tractors it comes in the toolbox when new.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

skyrydr2 said:


> On my Case and NewHolland you just squeeze the snap ring type retainer and pull the shaft out and turn it around and re-install it. It has 2 different splines so YOU cant mix it up. 1000rpm has a fine toothed spline and the 540 is very corse only 6 teeth 21 on the fine I believe.


On my Kubota M125x, I had to buy a 1000 rpm shaft. I have to squeeze a ring clip and pull the 540 rpm pto shaft out and install the 1000 rpm pto shaft. It works best doing this on a slight downward slope. my case IH 5240 has a dual ended shaft.


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Found out mine don’t have it the M5 111 only come with 540 you have to buy a kit that’s 1300 and 3 hrs to install so at the end of the day becomes a 1500 part


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

might be cheaper and easier to find a 540 mower there are plenty around for $1500 you can find an older NH 489 and don't bother with the 1000 pto. Back in the 80's had a 210 Allis only had 1000 pto found a shaft with a female 1000 hook up with a male 540. The idea was to hook-up a 540 implement to it and run the tractor at half speed never tried it


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Plenty of 10 ft discbines on 540 too


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

Ya you guys are right that’s what i am going to do


----------



## Homer.s (Oct 17, 2017)

It is what it is


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

If I'm understanding correctly, can't you buy an adapter?
Maybe I'm misunderstanding...


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of the recent Kubotas don't have the casting, gear set and interchangeable pto only eco pto setting. You have to order the parts and swap out the rear cover of the back to obtain 1000 rpm pto. When they started this it was only the stripped down models but it seems they have expanded.



JD3430 said:


> If I'm understanding correctly, can't you buy an adapter?
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding...


----------

